# How to properly do HIIT



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

Hi.

I've been doing some reading on Built's blog for Cardio training and I've decided to restart doing my High intensity interval training.

I am currently cutting, so I am planning to do 4-5 cardio a week. And I want to do them all in HIIT. If thats a bad idea please say so.

Dont worry about my diet, workout or anything, Im just asking about my cardio. 
Here is how I wanted to do my cardio:
Monday - HIIT - Evening
Tuesday  - HIIT - Night (after work)
Wednesday - Regular/steady with no incline Cardio - (Day off from gym, might want to remove this)
Thursday - OFF
Friday - HIIT - Night (after work)
Saturday - HITT - (Evening)

I have a feeling Im try too hard. My goal is to lose about 1-2lbs of fat weekly, and again Im working on my diet; right now Im trying to figure out what maintaince level is.

Gimme your inputs  

EDIT: I know Built mentioned in her blog about not doing HIIT if your new to it, I just wanted to say I've been working out for about 2 months now. I have gone the newbie - sore stages already I was sore for like 2 weeks when I started full body sore (including ass  ). Im ready to blast it lol.

Also, the way I did my cardio previously in the pat 2 months was basketball. My new gym has a basketball court no on goes go and a bunch of friends I play some intense games. I dont play Lazily or "its just a game", I need the cardio so I push myself and am all over the court. Same thing if I played outdoor soccer.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Yes it's a bad idea. HIIT is pretty hard on you. I would cut it down to 2 HIIT sessions like this (if you can handle it):

Tabata:
20 second full out sprint
10 second rest
X 8

^ Very, very hard, don't worry if you don't complete it first few times. (you have to go to max effort at sprinting). Do this twice a week.

For your other 2 cardio sessions, you could do 1 X 3-4 mile run or even 1 x body weight circuit.

The thing about HIIT, is you can adapt the time scale. 30 second sprint 30 rest, or a minute rest etc... Just make sure you work hard. The session should not last longer than 15 mins.

For bodyweight circuits you could do something like this:
30 sec pushups
10 rest
30 sec Burpees
10 sec rest
30 sec siscor jumps
10 sec rest
30 sec BW squats
X 2
-(rest 3-4 mins)
Repeat circuit x 2/3.

Up to you, plenty of options out there, the key is the intervals.

Builts blog has some great ideas.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, and Yea your right. HIIT hurts. Before, back in the day when I did HIIT without knowing what it was. I used to do 30sec rest, 30sec jog, 1min sprint, 15secs even faster sprinting, then 30 secs rest and do this over and over for 10 mins then rest for 2 mins, and get back to doin this for 30 mins. By Rest I mean walk at speed 2.6. 

I dont have much knowledge of the Tabata but built did mention it, I'll have to look it up in her blog again.

I havent done the kind of hiit you mentioned, it looks tough because the time intervals are shorter.

But what do you think of my doing 5 times cardio a week though? Is that doing too much, ignore doing the HIIT. Im looking to add tone and remove fat.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2008)

Digital - I didn't say not to do it if you're not used to it! If that were the case, you'd never do it! 

You CAN sprint, right? It's not a new type of activity?

How about you go to the end of the cardio if you must article and try the sample first month. You'll see I ease you into doing it there. You can vary the modality like I do if you wish:

For my week, suppose I lift four days a week (I do)

1 lift, complexes (on my blog)
2 lift, HIIT (sprint intervals, 20:40 work:recovery)
3 rest
4 lift, bicycle sprints
5 lift, HIIT (sprint intervals, 15:30 work:recovery)
6 rest, possibly hill-repeats
7 rest

See how it changes?

For the first week I might only do 3 minutes of intervals, then 4 the next week, then 5 the next, then 6. I never really do more than 6 minutes of intervals at one session. Follow all interval work with steady-state cardio to cool off and prevent FFAs from re-depositing from where you just mobilized them.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> Thanks for the reply, and Yea your right. HIIT hurts. Before, back in the day when I did HIIT without knowing what it was. I used to do 30sec rest, 30sec jog, 1min sprint, 15secs even faster sprinting, then 30 secs rest and do this over and over for 10 mins then rest for 2 mins, and get back to doin this for 30 mins. By Rest I mean walk at speed 2.6.
> 
> I dont have much knowledge of the Tabata but built did mention it, I'll have to look it up in her blog again.
> 
> ...


 
For a while I did 3 days weights, 3 days cardio per week. Usually 2 x HIIT, and one longer run. Eventually it takes it toll, and your performance in the gym dips, not to mention the pains you get on your legs from that amount of cardio.

You can't do 1 min full on sprints. A max effort sprint can only be maintained for a small amount of time. 20 seconds for example. I really mean going all out on these, the harder you work the better.

I would say, go with 3 days weights, 3 days cardio. 2 of them as HIIT. At a push, do an extra days cardio - as a 3-4 mile easy pace run. But space this out 6 hours after your weights workout at least. Do not do (max effort) HIIT on the same day as weights. Everyone is different, only you know how much you can handle, evaluate your own body, pains and tolerance. 

Tabata protocol HIIT is really harsh, but effective. You will need the rest, so cut the cardio to 4 days at most, alternating with weights days ( as i said 1 day with weights and a gentl-ish run later).

Good luck.

Oh - and I'd advice doing sprints out doors.  Harder and more effective.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

Built: Yea. When I do my cardio and dont sprint atleast once, It doesn't feel like im doing much. It gets really boring and I feel like Im wasting time. 

I just did a HIIT cardio haha. Thats why this post is a bit late, I ran for 20mins. I did it on a 6.5 incline (Its a habit, im so used to this, without I feel like im walking on high speeds). I burned 245 calories in 20mins exact doing:
Start:
2 Mins normal walk to warm up the legs
a) - 2 mins on 6.5speed
- 30 secs on 7.5speed
b) - 1min on 2.5  walk
- 1min on 7.0
- 15secs on 8.0
- Rest 1min

I did that for the 20mins I was and it drained me, I never sweated this much in a long time but im not tired. I was tired then. I feel great. I'd want to grab something to eat but haha im scared of eating anything now. Still working on the diet.

Sorry If I sound stupid but what does this mean again:


> For the first week I might only do 3 minutes of intervals, then 4 the next week, then 5 the next, then 6. I never really do more than 6 minutes of intervals at one session.


Is that the rest time between each sprint while doing cardio?

Also the 20:40 work:recovery is that 20secs of run/sprint:40 secs of rest/walk?


Goob:
 I follow the P/RR/S of Eric and my split is:

 Mon-Chest/Shoulders/Biceps
 Tuesday-Back/Triceps/Legs
 Wednesday-OFF/<Abs eventually once this fat's gone>/Cardio
 Thursday-Same as monday
 Friday-Same as Tuesday
 Weekends off (probably cardio)

I've asked about my split a lot and a lot of people have said that its a good split and I should stay on it.

I'd do the outdoors sprinting but my neighbourhood is small and stinks. I dont like going outside, I'll stick to the treadmill at least until summer time.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Thats cool.  But I think you'd get way better results outside.  Even drive to somewhere better, the countyside if its not to far, a track.

Because it will really make more of a difference.  When do you get to accelerate to full speed from nothing on a treadmill?  I have'nt seen a treadmill with a speed better than 18 (not sure the speed measurement)?  You can run faster than that at full whack. Outside owns a treadmill. Big time.

Either way will work well, but doing it outside will definately help more.  ood luck, and let us know how it goes.  Built knows more than me, but having been through what you want to do, I know what worked best for me.


----------



## rookie325 (May 30, 2008)

when you guys do hiit, do you do it right after you lift?


----------



## Built (May 30, 2008)

I do. You can do it in a separate workout but I don't like to live at the gym. Do a dynamic warmup and dynamic stretches before you do HIIT, particularly if you do it in its own session.

Got Built? » High Intensity Interval Foreplay


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Built said:


> I do. You can do it in a separate workout but I don't like to live at the gym. Do a dynamic warmup and dynamic stretches before you do HIIT, particularly if you do it in its own session.
> 
> Got Built? ? High Intensity Interval Foreplay


 
Built knows her shit. I've checked out her blog and it's bang on.

The one thing I'd say, is to do it on a separeate day, because its hard to go to max effort and get the proper performance after fatigue from lifting.

I've done both methods, and pushed myself as far as it would go, but a seperate day wins by a long way.

-And this way means you can go as hard as you can in both types of exersice.  But, either will work, but best results obtained from seperate days, as your 'fresher'.

What do you think Built?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

*Goob: *

Yea your right, I can run much faster outside. It is more fun too, I mean there is a view there is something to look at and something to chase or for all I know some sexy chick can join in (Ok too much movies for me).

The one thing I realized about running outside is, if I speed up to my max then I would just drop down and try to catch my breath and would just stop. But on a treadmill on the other hand, even when I max out I slow down the speed but I can't totally stop. The bad part about the treadmill is that well its almost like running on a coushin, the treadmill base/floor goes up and down while normal ground is hard which makes it harder.

Maybe I'll run outside tomorrow, see if I actually like it or not. Thing is, my neighbourhood is full of those wanna-be gangsters. I've beaten afew of them in the past and they always come for me. Always smoking weed in basketball cour, chasing people, trying to scare kids. ...No offence, they are all native americans..ass fucks.

*Built:*
Thank you, I was actually going to mention about the stretching and warmups, but your article should be enough for me . 

I normally do my HIIT about 2-3 hours after my workout, Does that have any effects on my routine?. The reason is cause I have a treadmill at home and Im normally tired after a workout.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> *Goob: *
> 
> Yea your right, I can run much faster outside. It is more fun too, I mean there is a view there is something to look at and something to chase or for all I know some sexy chick can join in (Ok too much movies for me).
> 
> ...


 
Do you have a car, or a car you could borrow to go to a track or park even? Get past the gangstas and get to somewhere thats cool do to this shit.

The out-of breath part is exactly what I'm talking about. If you get yourself to that point, where your bent over gasping for breath (cue- the comments you fucktards), then your doing HIIT right. What I did was run for 20 secs flat out. As fast as i could. After that (to start) I waited 30-40 secs to do it again. 8 times. It's realy hard, but you'd be amazed at the Vo2/cardiovasular benefit it has. And this improves your performance in the gym ( over time - with adequate rest). 

To do it properly, you have to go for broke. But this is only if you can handle it. i.e Someone who'd only ran a few times in their life would have no hope. It sounds like you could. Just listen to your body - if you feel light headed and your heart sounds like its beating to super-hardcore techno, then step back.


----------



## Witchblade (May 30, 2008)

Don't underestimate the stress caused by HIIT. The high intensity is no different from weight training. Also, HIIT is not _the_ way to lose fat. Your diet is. 

Other tidbit: I wouldn't do HIIT sprints after a workout. Sprinting when fatigued means shitty form.

Finally, listen to Built.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2008)

Sprints several times a week + caloric deficit = recipe for overtraining

Keep shit simple

Make the hard days hard and the easy days easy.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2008)

<shrugs>

I do HIIT while cutting, and I do sprints after squats. 

So far I'm okay. But my lifting workouts aren't long.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 31, 2008)

haha nothin like native american gangsters to throw you off your game..lmao. thanks for my chuckle for the day. 

I personally cant do sprints after I train, at least on my heavy days. I would try to devote a day to them if u can, because when done right, HIIT sprint can be seeeriously mentally and physically draining. Also, I will admit its easier to give up when you are outdoors, but I personally find doing HIIT on a treadmill not only annoying, but dangerous. I have come close to losing balance and falling off twice before, and not to mention its a pain in the ass to fiddle with buttons while ur full out sprinting lol. plus fresh air is nice 

The basketball is a great idea... keep at it. I lose 20 lbs last summer from regular high intensity sports and watching what I ate. And the best part? Its fun. HIIT training is great, and I know alot of people have great success with it and stand by it... I guess im not as mentally tough, but I absolutely loathe it. If i dont have a partner to push me while im doing it, I give up. im weak! Years of football practices where we endured cruel and unusual punishment in the form of wind sprints and shuttle runs have messd with my head! haha. Let us know how your progressing, and how the cardio/diet is coming 

 p.s: What everyone is saying about diet is 100% true! im already down to 202 from just a week of eating half of what I used to before lol. I was underestimating what i was eating sooo much... but when ur accounting for what u eat, and u realizre that a single chicken leg can have over 200 calories, you start thiunking twice about seconds!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 1, 2008)

Your right about not being able to HIIT after heavy workout. After doing some leg press or hack squats and some squats I can't balance my leg while running. I like the running before my work outs possible or few hours apart.

Ya outdoors is awesome. I dont drive yet, going to be able next week. But I've found a nice park near my sisters school where I can run + practice some soccer.

You know what, After reading your thread and making this + a couple article from Built's blog. I've already change so much, diet wise, working out wise, my way of thinking has changed. I've been stupid for so long. 

Im gonna link my journal/blog in my signature in a little bit after I retrieve the old database and cluster it with the new blog.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 1, 2008)




----------

